# Latest Litters.......



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Haven't posted pictures for a while so here are current litters here at Kalamazoo


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yay for PEW's!!!

Totally gorgeous <3 <3

Willow xx


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Great pics.

Cute cute cute


----------



## midori (Oct 1, 2009)

They are gorgeous!

How old are they?


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

Awww they are beauts! Especially love mum poking her head out there, PEW's are lovely - and the little guy in the first pic with his litter-mate flopped on top of him :lol: I guess the pitter-patter of tiny meece-feet is more like a stampede for you.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

all 4 litters were born 5th and/or 8th October so still very young


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Cuteness overload! Some of those have the makings of very nice ears and stuff; I don';t breed for show, but I would guess that the nice round ears on some of these mean nice big ears when they get bigger? Very nice photos.


----------

